# Just got 2 shelter kittens



## suzeaa (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!

My name is Susan and I just got 2 shelter kittens, a brother and sister aged 12 weeks. He's named Percival (because he always purrs) -- a lavender gray with green eyes -- and she is Winnifred, a B&W Tuxedo with massive whiskers. 

I am beginning to suspect they aren't really kittens, but rather flying monkeys in kitten suits.

They eat anything, and I have spent quite awhile researching the best food available to avoid health problems later on. I'm currently giving them both wet and dry.:catmilk

Already fixed, litter box perfect, and full of affection. Winnifred even fetches her toy (a big pink bird) so I can throw it again. If they could crawl into my ears and curl up inside my head they would!

I have a theory that cats will drink more water if the chlorine and other nasties are filtered out (I already do that for my hamster) and give them water from my Culligan water-filter pitcher. So far so good, as they drink plenty of water. Besides, their little bodies don't need all those chemicals, and neither do I!

Anyway, hello to all, and I'm looking forward to joining this forum!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Susan!

Percival and Winnifred sound absolutely adorable! Having siblings is so much fun. Three years later, my twins still chase and wrestle and cuddle with each other.


----------



## suzeaa (Oct 24, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Welcome, Susan!
> 
> Percival and Winnifred sound absolutely adorable! Having siblings is so much fun. Three years later, my twins still chase and wrestle and cuddle with each other.


I'm so glad their foster mom could see they were very bonded. Several of her friends asked for one but not the other, and she refused to split them up. When I heard their story, I wanted them both!

Their mom (a snow-shoe Siamese mix) was kicked out of her house and ended up living in someone's plastic kid's playhouse in a back yard. When the home-owner went to check on her, she noticed two newborn kittens -- which, of course, the mom quickly moved to under the porch. Somehow she got a deep gash on the back of her neck that got very infected, so the home-owner called the ASPCA. Luckily, people from a no-kill shelter swooped in to save them. They are now treating the mom (she still has a ways to go) and I got the two kittens. 

They are VERY bonded and since I work full time I had already decided to get two so they'd have each other for company when I'm gone. 

I love how they lick each other's whiskers off after a meal and curl up together for a nap. In-between wrestling matches, that is...

It would have been such a shame of they had been separated after all they went through. Now they are very happy and spoiled kitties. This weekend their new cat tree arrives -- it's hand-made and 2' x 2' and over 70" tall. I'm sure they'll have a blast on it. It'll be right next to a big window that has lot's of birds right outside, and even a daily squirrel alert!

Can you tell I'm already a doting cat mommy? LOL


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You are so OWNED! :grin:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome! Perci and Winni sound wonderful! And like typical kittens. I have a 6 month old and I swear he's trying to crawl inside my face all the time. I don't understand his fascination. He sleeps on my head, kneads his paws on my mouth and licks my eyelids. Weirdo! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## HampVaughn (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations on opting for two shelter kitties! Your are in for so much laughter and fun. I'm looking forward to pics of those two in action. BTW I think tuxedos have unique personalities. Two live with us and greet anyone or anything that comes to visit. They are so outgoing.


----------



## Lu_Bloodmoon (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations!!  Waiting for some photos, I'd like to see those two cuties.


----------



## suzeaa (Oct 24, 2010)

Lu_Bloodmoon said:


> Congratulations!!  Waiting for some photos, I'd like to see those two cuties.


I swear, Percival looks very much like your avatar, only smaller. His paw pads are purple-pink and his eyes will be green/gray. Winnifred's might be light blue like her mom, but not sure yet. She has one paw where each toe pad alternates between black and pink. Her face is all black except for a white chin that lead down to a white triangle on her chest, and four white socks. Like I said, she has MASSIVE whiskers that are just so cute.

Amazing how you can love those little monsters so quickly.


----------



## Claudia (Oct 17, 2010)

> Amazing how you can love those little monsters so quickly.


 Hi, I know exactly what you mean, I just got a shelter cat and I already adore her.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll take that tuxedo cat off your hands, Susan! They're so beautiful! I'm guessing the blue (lavender) cat is beautiful too. 

Welcome!


----------



## suzeaa (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> I'll take that tuxedo cat off your hands, Susan! They're so beautiful! I'm guessing the blue (lavender) cat is beautiful too.
> 
> Welcome!


They are, and each have very different personalities. Luckily, they're both sweeties.

The only thing I'm afraid of is that Percival really likes to explore and is dying to see what's on the other side of the front door.


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

They sound super sweet! I wish my cat played fetch!


----------

